# Is really Fortis worth it?



## rhaps0dy

I've got a B42 chrono incoming but having second thoughts now after reading how the bezel can easily come off ? Or the crown is easily broken off? Or issues with the metal bracelet? 
Is it just better to avoid the models with rotating bezels ? Or is it just best to stay away ? 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## impetusera

Where did you read the bezels come off easily and the crowns break off? I've not experienced either issue or heard of them. The only crown related issues I'm aware of were related to the screw down crowns which don't exist in current or recent production.


----------



## citjet

I haven't experienced any of the problems you mentioned. Whats true is that older models of the B42 with screw down crowns had crown tubes fail and Fortis repaired and replaced the problem. I have never had a bezel or crown fall off. 

You should be rest assured that you're receiving a really neat watch that is built well.


----------



## Jashley73

Add me to the list, that's never heard of the issue. I did a lot of research before buying my Fortis. Rest at ease - you're getting a great watch, and I'm sure you'll love it...


----------



## Gopher

Just piling on to others' comments. These are great, high-quality pieces. Have no concern. Other than my 10-year old Pilot which has a screw-down crown that is wearing out, my seven (yes, seven!) Fortis models have all been trouble-free.


----------



## Leekster

Had this one for years and beat on it pretty good. 
No issues.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rhaps0dy

Thank you for sharing this. I gathered from a variety of reviews across vendors that some folks were complaining about the bezel coming off easily and the crown being easy to break off and screw lugs? being easy to strip when screwing. 


I got rather alarmed after reading all this in thinking I had made a mistake. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## impetusera

rhaps0dy said:


> Thank you for sharing this. I gathered from a variety of reviews across vendors that some folks were complaining about the bezel coming off easily and the crown being easy to break off and screw lugs? being easy to strip when screwing.
> 
> I got rather alarmed after reading all this in thinking I had made a mistake.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Shearing the head off lug screws is something people have issues with. I have two Fortis, one that came on bracelet and the other I added the bracelet to. I've only dealt with the lug screws on the one I added the bracelet to and had no issues with it. If you get one on a bracelet just leave it at that as it goes best with the watch. Too heavy for a nylon strap plus it's only 20mm lug wdith. Leather or rubber only if you go with the Fortis bands which have molded ends. I sized both bracelets and had no trouble with the screwed links on either one.


----------



## rhaps0dy

impetusera said:


> Shearing the head off lug screws is something people have issues with. I have two Fortis, one that came on bracelet and the other I added the bracelet to. I've only dealt with the lug screws on the one I added the bracelet to and had no issues with it. If you get one on a bracelet just leave it at that as it goes best with the watch. Too heavy for a nylon strap plus it's only 20mm lug wdith. Leather or rubber only if you go with the Fortis bands which have molded ends. I sized both bracelets and had no trouble with the screwed links on either one.


Thank you. 
So the B42 chrono with stock stainless bracelet should be fine . . .

Does any care need to be exercised when engaging the crown ?

Thanks !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## impetusera

rhaps0dy said:


> Thank you.
> So the B42 chrono with stock stainless bracelet should be fine . . .
> 
> Does any care need to be exercised when engaging the crown ?
> 
> Thanks !
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, if you want it on bracelet then buy it on bracelet and you won't need to do anything with the lug screws. The bracelet links have screws so you'll have to deal with those to size it but in general I think the lug bar screws are the ones people have the most issue with shearing heads off.

It is a push/pull crown so no care than any other watch crown.


----------



## Thiudans

rhaps0dy said:


> Thank you.
> So the B42 chrono with stock stainless bracelet should be fine . . .
> 
> Does any care need to be exercised when engaging the crown ?
> 
> Thanks !
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My Fortis is pretty new, and all I can say is that the action of the crown is smooth and predictable. This is probably more to do with the ETA 7750 inside, but it is a well built timepiece in my opinion.


----------



## UofRSpider

Ive got a 2012 Limited Edition Flieger chrono classic and have zero complaints nor regrets. Its actually a very well constructed watch. My date and day-of-week both change at midnight - very impressive when compared to other brands ive owned with the same movement. Overall a solid brand (and I can be extremely critical of watches). Enjoy your new watch.

Sent from my SM-T550 using Tapatalk


----------



## heb

I can't speak on any Fortis, but the "Offical Cosmonaut" chronograph with its new price, is perhaps the best chronograph on the market today in terms of precision (7750 or Sellita equivalent movement), durability, and actual space lineage. The crown is NOT screw down, so you don't have to worry about the crown getting jammed up resulting in fall off. Yet it's still rated at 200m water resistancy. The bezel on mine works well, but I don't use it much, nor have I stress it on any Navy SEAL activity either. At 210 grams (two links removed), it is no shrinking violet. Perhaps the leather strap version with a 40% reduction in weight would be a good alternative.

Good luck with your decision.

heb


----------



## MHe225

I realize these are not the model(s) specified in your original posts, but do speak to the "longevity" of Fortis watches. We got them over 19 years ago and these have seen by far the most wrist-time of any pieces in our collections. Mine has been serviced twice, my wife's Flieger has received 2 services and 1 overhaul.


----------



## wkw

Worth every pennies.

I have mine since 2001 and it is still running great










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan3612

I think Fortis is worth it, great looking watch and I think the price is fair


----------



## HappyJack

I've had two B-42 models - the Pilot Pro GMT Chrono, and the titanium Official Cosmonaut Chrono LE, with the Lemania 5100. With both of them, I've swapped straps, and the OCC has been on and off the bracelet regularly since 2009. I've never had a problem with the lug bar screws, though I bought a spare set, just in case. It can be a bit fiddly lining up the key in the bar with the cut-out in the lug, but it gets easier with practice and a magnifier. And I've not had a problem with the bezel, either.

Great watches, BTW.


----------



## heb

Worth it Fortis it is.


----------



## MattBat

Can anybody speak to any experience with the Fortis custom program? Specifically, I'm starting to consider options for aviation unit watches. Our community does them every now and then, and it's about time for next one. We've done everything from Breitling and Bremont to Chase Durer. Fortis might be a nice addition, but I am not personally familiar with the brand.


----------



## Jashley73

MattBat said:


> Can anybody speak to any experience with the Fortis custom program? Specifically, I'm starting to consider options for aviation unit watches. Our community does them every now and then, and it's about time for next one. We've done everything from Breitling and Bremont to Chase Durer. Fortis might be a nice addition, but I am not personally familiar with the brand.


There is a forum member by the name *bentelus* that I believe works at Fortis. I would try starting by reaching out to him perhaps.


----------



## The Kevin

I just bought a couple B42’s and a Flieger too .. all Chrono. Pretty nice watches. B42’s are a bit heavier than the Flieger. A coworker of mine owns a Rolex GMT and he didn’t scoff at it.. not that that should validate anything...


----------



## Watcher1988

Every watch brand has individual pieces that break or lag accuracy. If the problem really occurred to a lot of people i think it would be globally known by many. 
Enjoy your Fortis!


----------



## MattBat

Thanks, Jashley 73! I'll give it a shot!


----------



## J.D.

I will just reiterate what others are saying, these are solid tool watches built to be worn. Although that probably comes as no surprise in the brand forum you are asking about.

I'm sure someone out there has experienced some strange issue with their Fortis at some point (or possibly bought a fake without realizing), but this can happen with any brand. I can say I've owned many different models and never had anything go wrong in the way the OP described (crown/bezel broken off). I did have one crown tube stripped a long time ago (known issue, replaced under warranty), and also agree that lug screws on B-42 models could be more robust (although have never stripped one to date, knock on wood).


----------



## KWoodco

Dont pull the trigger.Fortis has Filed for Bankruptcy Protection and theres a Huge Shortage of Parts and the Parts out there are Higher than Hublot or OEM Rolex which is ridiculous.I have a B 42 needing Pushers and spent over 30 Hours all around the World searching for them via Net and only 1 Daler in Germany has them at $129.00 EACH plus VAT and Shipping =$325 just isnt worth it,why this Brand is so Non Watchmaker Freindly is ridiculous.USA Repairs will only Estimate if I send the watch and I know that Trick,will get a $700 Bill for a $900 Watch,good brand to stay away from.Go to IWC Pilot or even Tissot w/Valjoux 7750.Good Luck.37 Years in Watch Repair.


----------



## Dave Matison

How accurate is this watch?


----------



## Watchthisone

KWoodco said:


> Dont pull the trigger.Fortis has Filed for Bankruptcy Protection and theres a Huge Shortage of Parts and the Parts out there are Higher than Hublot or OEM Rolex which is ridiculous.I have a B 42 needing Pushers and spent over 30 Hours all around the World searching for them via Net and only 1 Daler in Germany has them at $129.00 EACH plus VAT and Shipping =$325 just isnt worth it,why this Brand is so Non Watchmaker Freindly is ridiculous.USA Repairs will only Estimate if I send the watch and I know that Trick,will get a $700 Bill for a $900 Watch,good brand to stay away from.Go to IWC Pilot or even Tissot w/Valjoux 7750.Good Luck.37 Years in Watch Repair.


Well that took the air out of my sails..... I have an interest in space related watches and a speedy is out of my range so Fortis was on my radar. That's a real bummer, does anyone have any more info regarding Fortis' situation? I knew they were trying to work things out but had heard they would probably reorganize and the Fortis brand would live on....


----------



## Jashley73

Watchthisone said:


> Well that took the air out of my sails..... I have an interest in space related watches and a speedy is out of my range so Fortis was on my radar. That's a real bummer, does anyone have any more info regarding Fortis' situation? I knew they were trying to work things out but had heard they would probably reorganize and the Fortis brand would live on....


Just buy the watch if you like it. They're great pieces, and have ETA movements. If anything should ever go wrong, it'll be no big deal to have the watch repaired or serviced.


----------



## readyme

KWoodco said:


> Dont pull the trigger.Fortis has Filed for Bankruptcy Protection and theres a Huge Shortage of Parts and the Parts out there are Higher than Hublot or OEM Rolex which is ridiculous.I have a B 42 needing Pushers and spent over 30 Hours all around the World searching for them via Net and only 1 Daler in Germany has them at $129.00 EACH plus VAT and Shipping =$325 just isnt worth it,why this Brand is so Non Watchmaker Freindly is ridiculous.USA Repairs will only Estimate if I send the watch and I know that Trick,will get a $700 Bill for a $900 Watch,good brand to stay away from.Go to IWC Pilot or even Tissot w/Valjoux 7750.Good Luck.37 Years in Watch Repair.


Interesting info. This seems to be very different than every other experience I have read.


----------



## larstetens

This issue has already been address by "Bentelus" who works for Fortis(link to thread attached):

https://www.watchuseek.com/f251/fortis-reportedly-filed-bankruptcy-4583091.html

I also like to see a link that parts for Fortis are "Higher" than Hublot & OEM Rolex? I personally own 6 Fortis Watches as of this moment.....the B42 has the Valjox 7750.


----------



## iBlake

Gorgeous piece, good build and the quality is great nothing to worry about. Haven't heard anything unusual in terms of QC as well.


----------



## E8ArmyDiver

I have owned watches priced to $5000.00 retail(B&R,Ball,Sinn & Doxa)& NONE of them was better built,looked better or could ever come close to providing me the absolute joy this watch does!
Addendum 05/31/18:I will also add that none of them were EVER as accurate as my Mars 500...Just checked at the exact 1 week anniversary & it is -2 seconds in 7 full days..I would say that qualifies as Mission Capable!


----------

